# ExtraVM - i7-4790K SSD VPS, DDoS Protected - OpenVZ & KVM, Dallas and Montreal



## MikeA (Oct 16, 2015)

*ExtraVM* provides *DDoS protected KVM SSD* and* OpenVZ SSD* VPS hosting. We recently started offering hosting on *i7-4790K* processors with Samsung SSDs for optimal performance and reliability to our clients, and potential clients that may be reading. Our KVM plans are hosted in *Dallas, TX* on *Psychz Networks* and our OpenVZ plans are hosted in* Montreal, CA *on* OVH*. View some of our plans below or read the features for more information about our services.
 

_*Features and Transparency:*_


All services include L4 + L7 DDoS mitigation, with optional upstream ACL*
KVM VPS with RAID-1/10 for full virtualization and reliability, hosted on E3-1230v3 3.6Ghz
OpenVZ VPS with RAID-0 for excellent CPU and disk performance with optional backups, hosted on i7-4790K 4.4Ghz
Two geographic locations, central US and east CA for low latency to EU
Samsung Pro SSDs for fast and reliable performance
We sell self-managed services with basic technical support for software
We include nearly 30 linux templates for OpenVZ and custom ISO for KVM
Instant virtual machine setup after paying**
ExtraVM is currently a "one man" operation from a well known and professional individual
We provide no questions asked money back within 3 days if you're not happy
We do NOT tolerate any form of intentional e-mail spamming or malicious abuse
 
*Interested in OpenVZ SSD VPS on i7-4790K CPUs? Check out our plans:*


*$9/quarter - 512MB RAM* - 1 CPU Core - 6GB Solid State Space - 1TB Bandwidth @ 100Mbps - 1 IPv4
*$6/month - 1GB RAM* - 2 CPU Cores - 15GB Solid State Space - 2TB Bandwidth @ 100Mbps - 1 IPv4
*$12/month - 2GB RAM* - 2 CPU Cores - 25GB Solid State Space - 3TB Bandwidth @ 100Mbps - 1 IPv4
*$18/month - 3GB RAM* - 2 CPU Cores - 35GB Solid State Space - 4TB Bandwidth @ 100Mbps - 1 IPv4
*$24/month - 4GB RAM* - 4 CPU Cores - 45GB Solid State Space - 5TB Bandwidth @ 100Mbps - 1 IPv4
*$36/month - 6GB RAM* - 4 CPU Cores - 70GB Solid State Space - 8TB Bandwidth @ 100Mbps - 1 IPv4
*$48/month - 8GB RAM* - 4 CPU Cores - 100GB Solid State Space - 10TB Bandwidth @ 100Mbps - 1 IPv4
Check out our plans page to order an OpenVZ server

*Interested in KVM SSD VPS on E3-1230v3 CPUs? Check out our plans:*


*$8/month - 1GB RAM *- 2 CPU Cores - 8G Solid State Space - 1TB Bandwidth @ 1Gbps - 1 IPv4, 5 IPv6
*$16/month - 2GB RAM *- 3 CPU Cores - 14GB Solid State Space - 2TB Bandwidth @ 1Gbps - 1 IPv4, 5 IPv6
*$24/month - 3GB RAM* - 4 CPU Cores - 20GB Solid State Space - 3TB Bandwidth @ 1Gbps - 1 IPv4, 5 IPv6
*$32/month - 4GB RAM *- 4 CPU Cores - 28GB Solid State Space - 4TB Bandwidth @ 1Gbps - 1 IPv4, 5 IPv6
*$40/month - 5GB RAM *- 4 CPU Cores - 34GB Solid State Space - 5TB Bandwidth @ 1Gbps - 1 IPv4, 5 IPv6
*$48/month - 6GB RAM* - 4 CPU Cores - 42GB Solid State Space - 6TB Bandwidth @ 1Gbps - 1 IPv4, 5 IPv6
*$64/month - 8GB RAM* - 4 CPU Cores - 50GB Solid State Space - 8TB Bandwidth @ 1Gbps - 1 IPv4, 5 IPv6
*$80/month - 10GB RAM* - 4 CPU Cores - 68GB Solid State Space - 10TB Bandwidth @ 1Gbps - 1 IPv4, 5 IPv6
Check out our plans page to order a KVM server
 

Have a question or another inquiry? Visit our client area to contact us below:
https://www.extravm.com/billing/contact.php
 

*** Custom upstream ACL is only allowed on KVM servers currently
**** Setup is instant unless the specific system has ran out of IPv4
*+* KVM OS Templates: CentOS 6.6 Minimal 64-bit, Ubuntu 13.10 Minimal 64-bit, Ubuntu 14.04 Minimal 64-bit, Fedora 20 Minimal 64-bit, Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Minimal 64-bit, CentOS 6.5 Minimal 64-bit, CentOS 5.9 Minimal 64-bit, CentOS 7 Minimal 64-bit, Debian 7.3.0 Minimal 64-bit, Ubuntu 12.04 Desktop 64-bit, Debian 8.0 Minimal 64-bit, Windows Server 2012 Trial 64-bit, Custom ISO Optional
*+* OpenVZ OS Templates: CentOS 5 (32+64-bit), CentOS 6 (32+64-bit), CentOS 6 Minimal (32+64-bit), CentOS 7 64-bit, CentOS 7 Minimal 64-bit, Debian 6 Minimal (32+64-bit), Debian 7 Minimal 32-bit, Debian 8 Minimal 64-bit, Debian 8 64-bit, Fedora 20 (32+64-bit), Fedora 21 64-bit, Fedora 22 64-bit, Scientific 6 (32+64-bit), Suse 13.1 Minimal (32+64-bit), Suse 13.2 Minimal 64-bit, Ubuntu 12.04 Minimal (32+64-bit), Ubuntu 14.04 Minimal (32+64-bit), Ubuntu 15.04 Minimal 64-bit, Ubuntu 15.04 64-bit
*+* Additional IPv4 addresses are $1.50 per month. Additional IPv6 is free with justification. IPv6 is currently not available on OpenVZ plans, only KVM


----------



## MikeA (Oct 17, 2015)

Forgot to add this, however you can use the promotion code "15ovz" for 15% off recurring on any of the OpenVZ plans. If anyone specifically from VPSBoard wishes to try it out, I can setup a trial period for any plan.


----------



## MikeA (Oct 23, 2015)

Our KVM VPS in Dallas now come with 15GB SSD per 1GB RAM, since thread can't be updated here's the new plans.

*Interested in KVM SSD VPS on E3-1230v3 CPUs? Check out our plans:*


*$8/month - 1GB RAM *- 2 CPU Cores - *15GB *Solid State Space - 1TB Bandwidth @ 1Gbps - 1 IPv4, 5 IPv6
*$16/month - 2GB RAM *- 3 CPU Cores - *30GB* Solid State Space - 2TB Bandwidth @ 1Gbps - 1 IPv4, 5 IPv6
*$24/month - 3GB RAM* - 4 CPU Cores - *45GB* Solid State Space - 3TB Bandwidth @ 1Gbps - 1 IPv4, 5 IPv6
*$32/month - 4GB RAM *- 4 CPU Cores - *60GB* Solid State Space - 4TB Bandwidth @ 1Gbps - 1 IPv4, 5 IPv6
*$40/month - 5GB RAM *- 4 CPU Cores - *75GB* Solid State Space - 5TB Bandwidth @ 1Gbps - 1 IPv4, 5 IPv6
*$48/month - 6GB RAM* - 4 CPU Cores *- 90GB* Solid State Space - 6TB Bandwidth @ 1Gbps - 1 IPv4, 5 IPv6
*$64/month - 8GB RAM* - 4 CPU Cores -* 120GB *Solid State Space - 8TB Bandwidth @ 1Gbps - 1 IPv4, 5 IPv6
*$80/month - 10GB RAM* - 4 CPU Cores -* 150GB* Solid State Space - 10TB Bandwidth @ 1Gbps - 1 IPv4, 5 IPv6


----------

